# Grieving Momma - help



## muhshell (May 8, 2013)

My goat had a kid yesterday, and unfortunately, the little girl had a very tough start and she didn't make it. The momma goat seems to be absolutely devastated. I feel absolutely awful for her. Any suggestions on how to comfort her? Thanks for the help!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww....that's so sad  I don't know what you could do...but so sorry that happened!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She will come around. Are you milking her? My doe kidded a week ago and tho her babies lived she decided she wasn't momma material. However that didnt stop her from crying constantly for 5 days. To the point where she was hoarse. Yesterday was the first quiet day. She will still holler when she sees me and at milking time but she is no longer searching for the babies(I did try giving them back but the darn goat kept hollering while they were right beside her! And totally ignored the kids)


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Sometimes the only thing to do for a grieving doe is spend time with her and only time will heal the heart. Some people say goats or animals don't grieve but I know they do. Spend time with the doe and give her attention and she will eventually heal.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Give her her favorite treats (my doe loves banana peels) and extra pets and loving. Just make sure she is comfortable and a little extra spoiled. She will be okay. It took my girl a few days at least to start acting like her old self. Time heals... and extra treats don't hurt.


----------



## muhshell (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll try it all, anything to ease her mind and heart a little.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

im sorry for your loss....lots of love and extra time will heal


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. 


Great advice given.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

So sorry. Hugs

Yes, just give her time. The hardest part of the dairy here is removing the boy babies from the mamas to be sold, and of course, selling the girls when it's time. Some of the mamas don't seem to notice, but others will cry and search for their babies.

Thankfully, they seem to forget after a day or two.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Like all the others said, it just takes a little time.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww I'm so sorry. We had a doe lose her babies prematurely a few weeks before they were due, but one lived for half a day. She knew that baby was alive when we took it in the house.
She mourned, and searched for her babies, went off grain, didn't have any interest in eating or drinking. It was heartbreaking.
We ended up finding a baby who needed a mama, and put him with her. She raised him like her own and was a great mom 
Not saying that is the answer, but that worked so well for us.


----------

